# Rolling-Release FreeBSD?



## Majorix (Jan 5, 2012)

((For those of you who are not familiar with the term "rolling-release": It means that you are not stuck to version numbers, and can update your software whenever they are released. You don't have to do a clean install everytime a new version of your OS comes out. Some rolling-release Linux distros are Debian Testing/Unstable, Arch, Gentoo... ))

So the question is, is there a way to do this in FreeBSD? Like, I will install FreeBSD 9.0 when it comes out (hopefully in a few days) and I don't want to do a clean install with 9.1 and so on.

I am VERY new to *BSD so I hope this is not a dumb question


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2012)

Two ways of doing that, the binary way using freebsd-update(8) or the source way using csup(1) and building world.

As a side note, with FreeBSD you are never 'stuck' on version numbers. I have updated many machines from 3.1 to 9.0 and everything in between _without_ reinstalling. But, having said that, it's sometimes advantageous to do a clean install. If only to change the filesystem layout.


----------



## Majorix (Jan 5, 2012)

Is using freebsd-update safe? And is there any step before/after doing a freebsd-update?


----------



## vand777 (Jan 5, 2012)

Majorix said:
			
		

> Is using freebsd-update safe? And is there any step before/after doing a freebsd-update?



It is safe and simple.


----------



## Majorix (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. I guess I will try freebsd-update when need arises.


----------



## vand777 (Jan 5, 2012)

Majorix said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. I guess I will try freebsd-update when need arises.



If you do not need a custom kernel, it is the simplest method of upgrade. If you do need a custom kernel, then you have to compile kernel from sources.


----------



## Majorix (Jan 5, 2012)

A custom kernel is not needed in my case. I will install FreeBSD on an old netbook anyways.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 5, 2012)

Upgrading FreeBSD To -STABLE.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 5, 2012)

@Majorix

FreeBSD changes all the time [1] (at STABLE and CURRENT/HEAD branches), if You want to have a 'rolling-release' then just csup/svn the latest code, build it with make buildworld ..., then install, merge differences with mergemaster and You are done, do that as often as You like.

Same for packages, the Ports are not tied to any version, the Ports are the same for FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE and 9-STABLE, You may want to track latest changes by compiling the latest changes, or upgrade packages with pkg_upgrade with 2 week period, because packages are built for STABLE and CURRENT/HEAD every 2 weeks.

Packages for RELEASE are NEVER rebuilt.

[1] http://freshbsd.org/search?project=freebsd


----------



## Martillo1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I do not see Archlinux or Debian rolling-releasing the Linux kernel, and I have used Arch for years. In FreeBSD you have the choice of compiling the branch you track whenever you see fit.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 6, 2012)

9.0 is out, btw.


----------



## Majorix (Jan 6, 2012)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @Majorix
> 
> FreeBSD changes all the time [1] (at STABLE and CURRENT/HEAD branches), if You want to have a 'rolling-release' then just csup/svn the latest code, build it with make buildworld ..., then install, merge differences with mergemaster and You are done, do that as often as You like.
> 
> ...



Hey, I am interested about what you describe. Is there some sort of a guide or wiki page maybe? That would help a lot.



			
				Martillo1 said:
			
		

> I do not see Archlinux or Debian rolling-releasing the Linux kernel, and I have used Arch for years. In FreeBSD you have the choice of compiling the branch you track whenever you see fit.



I am not sure you understood what I meant. Think about this: You have Ubuntu 11.10, then you are stick to some sort of kernel release and can't upgrade (at least safely or using proper methods) to a new kernel release. You have to wait for 12.04. But with Arch for example, you can just upgrade your software and your kernel is updated to whatever is the newest version in the repos.



			
				ph0enix said:
			
		

> 9.0 is out, btw.



Oh yes, I spotted it in the FTP. Why do you think they don't release it to the public yet (or at least announce it and give a link to the iso)?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2012)

Majorix said:
			
		

> Hey, I am interested about what you describe. Is there some sort of a guide or wiki page maybe? That would help a lot.



The handbook contains quite a lot of information.

Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports
Chapter 25 Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD


----------



## Majorix (Jan 6, 2012)

I guess I will read the whole Ch25. That will help.


----------



## danger@ (Jan 6, 2012)

Majorix said:
			
		

> Oh yes, I spotted it in the FTP. Why do you think they don't release it to the public yet (or at least announce it and give a link to the iso)?



I guess the release engineering team is now just waiting for most of the mirror sites to pick all the ISOs and other related stuff. It is theoretically possible that they will discover a last-minute problem with the produced media. Thus it may happen that they will do this dance again before doing an official public release announcement, however it's unlikely that it will happen.


----------



## danger@ (Jan 6, 2012)

Reading a complete FreeBSD Handbook will surely help a lot more ;-)


----------



## Martillo1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Majorix said:
			
		

> I am not sure you understood what I meant. Think about this: You have Ubuntu 11.10, then you are stick to some sort of kernel release and can't upgrade (at least safely or using proper methods) to a new kernel release. You have to wait for 12.04. But with Arch for example, you can just upgrade your software and your kernel is updated to whatever is the newest version in the repos.



Yes, in Arch you can binary-upgrade the software (base + "the rest") AND the Linux kernel with pacman -Syu. You can even do every of those things separately. And by using srcpac -Sbyu (if I remember well) you can source-upgrade instead (not sure if you can compile the Linux kernel, I never wanted to go that way).

In FreeBSD you can upgrade ports by source or binary, and you can upgrade the OS and the kernel by source or binary as well. So you can see both can upgrade everything in every way.

The real difference between both ways is the much better way FreeBSD is structured. You have several branches you can track for the OS: mayor.minor releases, stables, and current. So you can choose the OS level (mayor.minor) you want to adhere, and you have security updates for it if you just binary-upgrade. Stables and current are upgraded by source.

You can also keep the software (non OS) updated to the most recente level if you want, what is Arch does. But Arch does it for everything, not just the userland.

I hope the real FreeBSD guys not to be too hard when correcting my much more than probable mistakes in the text :e


----------



## vermaden (Jan 6, 2012)

Majorix said:
			
		

> Hey, I am interested about what you describe. Is there some sort of a guide or wiki page maybe? That would help a lot.



Here mate: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=26140


----------



## Sfynx (Jan 9, 2012)

Majorix said:
			
		

> Oh yes, I spotted it in the FTP. Why do you think they don't release it to the public yet (or at least announce it and give a link to the iso)?



I noticed I had to patch freebsd-update with some command before I was able to upgrade my 8.2 installation to 9.0-RC1. I could imagine they want to prepare an errata fix for current branches first that takes care of this patch, so that people can upgrade to that version and then to 9.0 in the proper way.
edit: I see they did this already a couple days ago, good stuff 

And they're probably making sure it is on every mirror before waking up the hungry FreeBSD fanbase 

I could upgrade my RC install to RELEASE with freebsd-update, so the announcement should be definitely imminent.


----------



## vand777 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sfynx said:
			
		

> I noticed I had to patch freebsd-update with some command before I was able to upgrade my 8.2 installation to 9.0-RC1. I could imagine they want to prepare an errata fix for current branches first that takes care of this patch, so that people can upgrade to that version and then to 9.0 in the proper way.
> edit: I see they did this already a couple days ago, good stuff



http://security.freebsd.org/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-12:01.freebsd-update.asc


----------



## throAU (Jan 12, 2012)

If you're familiar with rolling release style Linux, I'd suggest (as a former Linux user myself - rolling with Debian Unstable for a few years before FreeBSD) that it is not required when running FreeBSD.

Unlike Linux, FreeBSD has ports separate from the base system.

If the base system works for you, there's generally little reason to try and constantly upgrade it - you don't need to do so to get new software from ports.

What I would suggest in your case (being new to FreeBSD) is starting out with 9.0-RELEASE and upgrade ports using portmaster as desired.  Track security updates with freebsd-update.

FreeBSD isn't like Debian, where if you track a stable version you end up with packages from 5 years ago


----------

